# Suchen Elektroingenieur



## WEKO (14 September 2007)

*Anwendung unserer Systeme im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau*​*                                                                        in der Grafischen und Textilindustrie*
*Standard- und Individuallösungen*​ 







Wir sind ein mittelständisch strukturiertes Unternehmen mit Firmensitz im Raum Stuttgart. Wir entwickeln, produzieren und vertreiben weltweit Produkte für nahezu unbegrenzte Einsatzfelder in den erwähnten Märkten. Innerhalb unserer Produktpalette sind die Elektronik-/Elektriksysteme für Geräte und Baugruppen ein wesentlicher Bestandteil unseres Erfolges. Es gilt nun, die Neu- und Weiterentwicklung zu forcieren. Gefordert ist deshalb auch die personelle Erweiterung unseres Teams.

Wir suchen zum baldigen Eintritt für unsere Abteilung Entwicklung und Konstruktion einen


*Diplomingenieur Elektrotechnik (m/w)*​ 


*Ihre Aufgabe:*
Sie begleiten unsere Produkte von der Idee bis zur Serie. Hierzu gehören die Konstruktion, Dimensionierung und Pflege der elektrischen Baugruppen. Weiterhin erstellen Sie die Elektrodokumentationen mit E-CAD (vorzugsweise E³). Diese Aufgaben sind mit einer gelegentlichen Reisetätigkeit verbunden.

*Ihr Profil:*
Sie haben ein Studium der Elektrotechnik an der FH oder TH erfolgreich abgeschlossen und verfügen über Erfahrung mit SPS (Kenntnisse in Siemens S7 wären vorteilhaft). Zielstrebigkeit, Kreativität und Eigeninitiative zeichnen Sie aus. Zu Ihren persönlichen Stärken gehört weiterhin selbstständiges Arbeiten und Kooperationsfähigkeit in einem fachlich gemischten Team.

Mehrheitlich sind Ihnen die aufgeführten Stichworte nicht fremd – dann sind Sie der richtige Mitarbeiter für uns. Wir bieten Ihnen einen abwechslungsreichen und zukunftsorientierten Arbeitsplatz und bereiten Sie sorgfältig und intensiv auf Ihre Aufgaben vor. Ihr berufliches Weiterkommen unterstützen wir durch die Möglichkeit interner und externer Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten. 

Wenn unser Angebot für Sie interessant ist, dann senden Sie bitte Ihre Bewerbung unter Angabe des frühest möglichen Eintrittstermins und Ihrer Gehaltsvorstellung an Frau Hannelore Schullian (hannelore.schullian@weko.net).

Für Fragen steht Ihnen unser Entwicklungsleiter Herr Reiner Götz unter Tel.-Nr. 0711/7988193 vorab zur Verfügung.


*Weitmann & Konrad GmbH & Co KG*
Friedrich-List-Str. 20-24
70771 Leinfelden-Echterdingen
Internet: http://www.weko.net


----------



## Cerberus (14 September 2007)

*Mal so zum Schriftbild*

Was hat es eigentlich mit den ganzen ­ im Text zu tun?

Das soll aber keine Anspielung auf eine gewünschte Eigenschaft eines neuen Mitarbeiters darstellen oder??


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mich nicht einmischen, hoffe mein Hinweis ist erwünscht.

Währe vielleicht für ihr Anforderungsprofiel nicht ein Meister passender.


----------



## seeba (17 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich möchte mich nicht einmischen, hoffe mein Hinweis ist erwünscht.
> 
> *Währe *vielleicht für ihr Anforderungsprofiel nicht ein Meister passender.


Immer der gleiche Fehler. :twisted:


----------



## PhilippL (20 September 2007)

Hi,

ist zwar bissle Offtopic aber irgendwie find ichs lustig...

Warum sucht jemand einen Elektroingenieur
unter => Computer => Hardware ???

Soll das eine Anspielung auf den zu erwartenden Inventuraufkleber auf dem Mitarbeiter sein???

   

Nichts für ungut.... war nur Spaß... nicht mit Steinen werfen...

Gruß

Phil


----------

